# New VW car discounts



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a new VW Tiguan, what kind of discount should I be asking for?? I Understand its a buyers market at the moment... is 10-20% reasonable? I'll also ask for service contract and warranty to be extended, free insurance etc.

Any advise is appreciated.

cheers


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

I wouldn't buy a tiguan. A car that you can never sell afterwards in UAE.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ThunderCat said:


> I wouldn't buy a tiguan. A car that you can never sell afterwards in UAE.


What makes you say that ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We had a brand new Tiguan in 2013 - kept it for two years and sold it without any problem.
They are great value compared with other German brands.
Ours was the top of the range R line - so had plenty of toys and the Golf GTi engine.
It was 100% reliable and came with free servicing.
The newer model is a bit bigger than the one we had and seems even better equipped now.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, 2015 is completely different than 2019 in terms of the auto market.

It is extremely difficult to sell used cars these days. A VW in general would make things even harder. 

To the OP; If you are intending to keep the tiguan for a long time (more than 3 years) and you're sure you won't need to sell it before that then just go for it, just my 2 cents.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ThunderCat said:


> It is extremely difficult to sell used cars these days. .


Okay, whats the punchline as its patently not true ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We just sold our ML63 AMG (that replaced the Tiguan in 2015) and it sold immediately for a fair price!
Well looked after, fairly priced, full service history, uncrashed, good condition, one owner from new, quality cars will always be straightforward to sell!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, whats the punchline as its patently not true ?


I am amazed by how confident you are !

I have been dealing in used cars me and my friends as a side job for almost 10 years. While you might have sold/bought a few cars, I have done that literally hundreds of times !


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ThunderCat said:


> I have been dealing in used cars me and my friends as a side job for almost 10 years.


Maybe that's because I've only dealt with professional car salespeople :


----------

